# i HATE poisonous weeds in my pature! MOW 'EM DOWN!!



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*Not horse related but yes I have a little story*

When our house was finished and we finally moved in we had a fresh layer of gravel put on our driveway facing the road. About 4 months later right down the middle instead of grass like I was told was under there a line/bunch of stinging nettles popped up and I cut them down just to find them right back. Now we don't use that drive way unless we have a and need the extra parking (hard to get out onto the road from that one) but one of my dogs decided it was just another patch to mark on. Problem is he has HORRIBLE balance on 3 legs and was getting strung by the nettles every time he tried to pee on them. Finally we ended up calling a gardener person who dug in and pulled them up by the roots, I think. So far they haven't been back and I've only had really long grass there since. 

Also mushrooms...those aren't welcome either but we haven't had a problem with those at this house (crosses fingers). I kick the tops off and try to pull them up, at the apartment we rented a long time ago their "safe" dog run had mushrooms all over the place and those can be lethal to dogs so I complained for a long time, gave up and just took my dogs elsewhere until we moved.


----------



## polkapiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

My stables had a terrible problem with weeds in this random pasture that had loads of potholes and no grass when we moved there. In the end, they decided not to put horses in it, but instead dug the WHOLE thing up, paved the centre and made a patio/eating area, then surrounded it with pens. Now they have goats, ducks, chickens and turkeys!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Uhg, I have been fighting horrible pasture weeds since I moved in to this place. A few of the poisonous type, but then the horses leave those alone too. My biggest concern is the cockleburrs and thistles, which had just about taken over the pasture when I moved in. I had the pasture mowed down a couple times last fall, and have started back up mowing it this spring. I was initially planning to spray the pastures with a broadleaf killer this spring, but just mowing seems to be taking care of the problem for now. Even though the weedkiller I was planning to use is safe for grazing animals, I just don't feel comfortable risking it with a grazing baby foal. I think if I just keep mowing for the next few years and prevent the weeds from seeding out, that will take care of them - and then in a few years after that I can plan to spray and not have to mow.


----------

